# Best place for a set-up? (Edmonton)



## Supersonic1 (May 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right section or not, but does anyone know the best (and by best, I mean cheapest) place to get a guitar set up in Edmonton?

Thanks.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i dont know about cheapest....but the guy at L&M south did a decent job on my les paul.

i think it was just over 100 for the set up (truss, action, strings, intonation) and fret dressing. this is the guy that works at LM south http://www.jhaven.ca/

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/14773-best-place-edmonton-set-up.html


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sent you a PM.

Swervin


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

me as well, swervin...

my les paul was set up by LM for free as i bought the guitar from them. I was actually very surprised how much work was done to it. he also re-slotted my nut, which i forgot to mention in my first post.

i have a couple free set ups at avenue as well. I just have to get off my ass and bring my guitars in, but i will update once i do.

has anyone used "max guitar care" out in sherwood park?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Send _me_ a PM, Swervin. I'm curious who you use.





blam said:


> me as well, swervin...


PM's sent.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Swervin does them himself. I haven't used his services but wanted to post here that I have met the man in person and would have no problem giving him a guitar to work on.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Kent.


----------



## Supersonic1 (May 9, 2011)

Hmm...yeah, I've used L&M on free setup day. They did great work, but the receipt showed the price they would've charged if it wasn't free and I don't have that kind of money now. =/

Has anyone ever used Lillo's for a setup?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

my kid brother goes to lillo's for lessons as well as his set ups. he doesn't seem to have any complaints and his guitars play well.

i find they're a bit expensive for a lot of things... i dunno what their set up costs would be


----------



## Supersonic1 (May 9, 2011)

ALERT: L&M JUNE 11TH!!!!

"Guitar Setup Day
Bring in your guitar.
Buy a set of strings.
Receive a free set up.
Simple as that.
One free set up per customer."

Well, looks like I don't need a job anymore. =P


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

on a side note. got my acoustic back from avenue guitars. they did an o k job. nothing mind blowing.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

jhaven hasn't heard of a radius block? I wouldn't take a LP Custom to someone who uses a flat-file on a push block, but that's just me.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

well, I take back what I said about long and mcquade's set up. i brought my tele in there and after 2 visits, it still buzzes like a mother. their in-store was not able to do any better than what i did, and their third party (JHaven) didn't do anything to solve the problem either. in fact, they refuse to acknowledge that it's a problem.

it seems most of the experiences in here are bad experiences when it comes to techs in this area. kind of disappointing.


----------

